# Many emails from eircom.net users not getting through



## Brendan Burgess (5 Feb 2010)

I raised the issue in this thread. Some people were not getting emails which I was sending. It now seems to be  a general problem for eircom.net users as explained in the Irish Times

[broken link removed]

Apparently, there is so much spam being sent via eircom accounts, that some of the anti-spam groups are blacklisting all email from eircom


----------



## Scotsgirl (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Explanations for people not receiving emails*

I had this problem sending emails to a friend's work email from my work email.  Like yourself I made sure I was replying, but it just seemed to go into a black hole.  She talked to her IT dept and they suggested that instead of putting 'hi' in the subject header, put some business related heading.  This worked!   Crazy really.  Must have been some sort of filter their end to try and weed out spam, but it didn't even go into her quarantine.  They changed it eventually as it was probably weeding out business mails as well.

I don't know why this would be happening going to a gmail account though.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Feb 2010)

Hi Scotsgirl

I think that is a separate issue. If you send an email which sounds "spammy" it will get quarantined, wherever it is from. 

The problem I have is that some companies have  blacklisted all emails coming from eircom.net users.


----------



## Papercut (8 Feb 2010)

I had a similar problem about a year & a half ago -  some emails that I was sending were not being received by two separate hotmail addresses (not even to their junk/spam folders), despite the fact that I had been added as a contact. But, if I replied to emails that they sent me they would sometimes receive them. The problem stopped after about three months .


----------



## dr1nky (15 Feb 2010)

Brendan said:


> Apparently, there is so much spam being sent via eircom accounts, that some of the anti-spam groups are blacklisting all email from eircom


 
Hi there,

I was just checking to see if the 'Eircom ESOP' thread had been re-opened, but unfortunately it has not ....thought I'd do some investigation on this topic while I'm here 

I just checked and the eircom.net domain is still on the German 'Blacklist':


>>>>>>>>>
BlacklistStatusReasonTTLResponseTime
*Blacklist:* 
UCEPROTECTL3 

*Status:*






 LISTED 

*Reason:*
Your ISP EIRCOM Eircom/AS5466 is UCEPROTECT-Level3 listed for hosting a total of 3217 abusers. 
<<<<<<<<<<

I would guess that the problem is that some company (or maybe more than one company), who have their domain and email hosted by eircom.net is set to 'open relay' and that the 'Spammers' are using these particular companies email servers to send unauthorised emails through. 

If this is the case, then the likes of 'UCE-PROTECT' see that the companies email is hosted on the eircom.net mail servers and as a result blocks all emails hosted on eircom.net. 

With regards to the article in 'The Irish Times', it looks like 'MKC Communications' are hosting their domain and email somewhere else now -and who would blame them?

If you want to check if a domain name or email server is blacklisted then you can do so from the following website:

http://www.mxtoolbox.com

I hope this is helpful....

drinky


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 May 2012)

I have having this problem again. emails from my eircom account to hotmail accounts are only getting through intermittently 

Brendan


----------



## ney001 (29 May 2012)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I have having this problem again. emails from my eircom account to hotmail accounts are only getting through intermittently
> 
> Brendan



Brendan same with me, but it's been going on for about two years - I can never sent to hotmail accounts!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 May 2012)

I only have issues with my eircom email account when I try to send email using a service provider other than eircom ... a security thing by them I believe. (I can receive email but can't send it)

I have no problem using the email when I use my eircom broadband account.

What provider do you use Brendan/ney001?


----------



## mf1 (30 May 2012)

Thanks for that, folks. 

I couldn't work out why I was having problems with some of my contacts ( virtually 100% of emails not getting through) but, on checking their details, all of them are Hotmail so I will contact them by Gmail now rather than Eircom. 

mf


----------

